# How have your online sales been so far?



## Bigmoose (Nov 24, 2011)

I am a big stats nut and chart sales in many different ways and one thing the numbers are showing me is sales since Oct. have been great.  I am up over last years numbers by alot.  I was wondering how everyone else is doing with online sales?  I am wondering if it is the economy or some of the advertising that I have been doing that has increased sales.  

Your thoughts...

 Bruce


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 1, 2011)

I had a website for 2 years and only got a sprinkling of orders from it.  All of our business is from the shows we do and our resellers.  I'm not on etsy though (my insurance co. doesn't allow it, so I'm not sure if that makes a difference).


----------



## Davika (Jun 15, 2012)

They are decent. I get a few a week, but haven't been doing too much to promote online. Most Of my sales are from shows and from local businesses i have set up accounts with. When i have some more free time i want to invest more energy into online sales and etsy, but for now I'm at least keeping busy.


----------

